# caught 16 year old daughter masterbating



## mother123

I caught my 16 yr old girl masterbating. we have a very good relationship. But when I caught her masterbating she didn't stop, she just proceeded to do so. Should i be concerned. She wasn't embarrassed or anything. Is she ust very comfortable about sexuality.


----------



## Meiri

While I think it's may be showing that she's comfortable about this and feels safe with you, I can also see it as showing a bit of disrespect to not stop when someone else entered the room.

What were the circumstances, and you don't really have to answer here, but was the fact that you "caught" her a matter of her being in a public room of the house or not closing her door? I would gently remind her at a later time that that is a private sort of activity and the rest of the family would appreciate her acting accordingly.

If she was behind her own closed bedroom door, then perhaps you need to remember to knock?

Babies were easier in so many ways.


----------



## philomom

Yep, just knock. My kids know to knock when my door is closed.

I think its great that she is exploring her body and her feelings.


----------



## Dar

Really an interesting first post there...hmmm...

Dar


----------



## oldcrunchymom

Did you "catch" her or did you just see her (without her seeing you)? I think we need more specifics before we can dole out appropriate advice.


----------



## CincoDeMama

i agree, knock before entering, and i also agree that there's nothing wrong with her exploring her body~

yet, i also agree that this post, to be your first one, seems highly suspect...


----------



## Irishmommy

Welcome Mother123. Why don't you go to Pleased to Meet You, and tell us a bit about yourself. We're a very welcoming group.


----------

